# Low volume on some DVDs



## g_nehls (May 14, 2009)

Good day,

Most (not all) of the DVDs I play on my desktop have very low volume, even when volume settings are maximum on my DVD software (VLC and PowerDVD Ultra 9), windows volume, speaker, and audio manager that comes along with my driver (Realtek). I have all basic codecs through k-lite mega codec, and lately installed AC3 filter. Of course, volumes on audio cds, mp3s, live streaming, VCDs, etc are really loud. The DVDs I play are original.
What is the problem?


----------



## lokerin (May 31, 2009)

How old are the offending DVDs?


----------

